# Bouncer's Done and Dusted QD



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Just used this on my A4, wow, not often a detailing product impresses me as much as this. So easy to apply, light mist from the perfect spray head and a light wipe removes the QD with so little effort. Can't believe how easily this product disappears into the paintwork.

Smells like a liquid version of Sherbet Fizz, leaves a lovely gloss and works brilliantly on glass and trim.

Having applied Sonax PNS yesterday I intend to give this QD a good workout over winter.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Performs well as a rain repellant too so should be good over the winter months. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Wonder how this would compare against Sonax Bsd


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

He does come up with simple and effective names the fragrance sounds good and sounds a winner on the QD/top up product.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

davo3587 said:


> Wonder how this would compare against Sonax Bsd


Got both, in terms of application, removal and looks, this, in my humble opinion knocks BSD out of the ball park. Just need some rain, lol


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The only thing BSD was ever good at was the extra protection and beading it gave. Wasn't impressed with it much past that

I do like a good QD so very tempted to try this out


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Got both, in terms of application, removal and looks, this, in my humble opinion knocks BSD out of the ball park. Just need some rain, lol


Is this "sheeter" or "beader"? How much you need to coat a car? Does it offers any durability?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice one Andy, it is lovely stuff. I've got sonax BSD and tbh I would much rather use this and the smell whilst using it is to die for. BSD did leave some of the best beading but that was it.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Is this "sheeter" or "beader"? How much you need to coat a car? Does it offers any durability?


It's a beader, contains polymers so does offer durability, you'll need about 25-30ml for an average car incl glass and trim. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Is this "sheeter" or "beader"? How much you need to coat a car? Does it offers any durability?


I did a ford mondeo, glass and body and used 25ml. Not sure on beading or sheeting as I am waiting for it to rain lol. It does leave protection but I'm not sure on durability.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

This is what was left after I did the whole car, the fine mist sprayer really does help with application.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

This is really getting good reviews. I'm interested in how it compares to my favourite, CG Speed Wipe.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> This is really getting good reviews. I'm interested in how it compares to my favourite, CG Speed Wipe.


Speed Wipe has always been a firm favourite for many (including myself) for its ease of use, smell and gloss. Bouncers Done & Dusted is all of those things, just better! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

The big guy has come up with a stunner, again.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

It's raining here, too dark for a photo but the beading is very impressive, off for a drive to see how quick it shifts.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Drove to work, the beads were literally flying off the bonnet. The sun came up,hit the bonnet and all I could see was gloss,gloss and even more gloss. This is now my go to QD, enough said.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Drove to work, the beads were literally flying off the bonnet. The sun came up,hit the bonnet and all I could see was gloss,gloss and even more gloss. This is now my go to QD, enough said.


Praise indeed Andy


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Some beading shots.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Impressive! :thumb:


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

The hood shot with the bottle on it is killer! 
Given it adds to the existing LSP, I am sure it can be useful to prolong Bouncers LSPs well (CTR e.g)...


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Heavy rain arrived, taken from the safety of the house.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Love this shot,


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks nice and tight like you'd expect from reload/C2

Wha base products are you using it over?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> Looks nice and tight like you'd expect from reload/C2
> 
> Wha base products are you using it over?


Sonax PNS, the pair will be tested over winter.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm think applying PNS feels pants and cheap, but it's just so easy to wash down on maintenance washes. I use it on family cars and always performs well! Nice to see the QD hasn't taken away from PNS water behaviour


----------

